# Young Snowblower movie



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

For your enjoyment


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice wall of snow! I couldn't believe how much cheaper the snow-teks are compared to the regular Ariens... How has it been holding up for you?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I feel more stupider now after watching this.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1581573 said:


> I feel more stupider now after watching this.


You and me both Ben...


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

That's nothing. Yesterday, I drove a corolla through that much snow (it was parked between my truck and my plow).

Thought I would have to hook it with a chain and drag it out. Surprised me by getting through under its own power. The snow was literally pushing up over the hood.

Plow with the storm? Nah, wait until 2 days after it finishes


----------

